# Alittle Help...Bowfishing



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

What are the rules for bow fishing? I really want to go flounder gigging, but I have an offshore boat and don't want to build a flounder light setup really and don't have the gigs, etc... I do have a bow fishing set up that I have used in the past in Fresh water in AL, but I haven't shot anything in salt water. Is it legal to shoot flounder from a boat? I read that there are areas where bows are restricted, but not others...I know several areas where i could easily shoot flounder and sheepies from my boat, but I really don't fell like being arrested for it Can you bow fish legally in the bay in destin or in Shalimar? How about around Pickens or Sand Island in Pcola pass? I've heard several conflicting stories so that's why I'm asking the experts:thumbsup:


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Taken from FWC's web site.

*Spearing* is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish by bow hunting, gigging, spearfishing, or by any device used to capture a fish by piercing its body. Spearing does not include the catching or taking of a fish by a hook with hook and line gear or by snagging (snatch hooking)."
*Spearfishing* is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish through the instrumentality of a hand or mechanically propelled, single or multi-pronged spear or lance, barbed or barbless, operated by a person swimming at or below the surface of the water."
The use of powerheads, bangsticks, and rebreathers remains prohibited. The following is a list of species that are prohibited for harvest by spearing. Any other species not listed that are managed by the Commission, and those species not managed by the Commission, may be harvested by spearing.


Billfish (all species)
Spotted eagle ray
Sturgeon
Manta ray
Sharks
Bonefish
Tarpon
Goliath Grouper
Snook
Blue Crab
Nassau grouper
Spotted seatrout
Red drum
Weakfish
Stone Crab
Pompano
African pompano
Permit
Tripletail
Lobster
Families of ornamental reef fish (surgeonfish, trumpetfish, angelfish, butterflyfish, porcupinefish, cornetfish, squirrelfish, trunkfish, damselfish, parrotfish, pipefish, seahorse, puffers, triggerfish except gray and ocean)
 You *may NOT* spearfish (excluding bowhunting and gigging) as described below:


Spearfishing of marine and freshwater species in freshwater is prohibited. Possession of a spear gun in or on freshwater is also prohibited.
Within 100 yards of a public swimming beach, any commercial or public fishing pier, or any part of a bridge from which public fishing is allowed.
Within 100 feet of any part of a jetty that is above the surface of the sea - except for the last 500 yards of a jetty that extends more than 1,500 yards from the shoreline.
In Monroe County from Long Key north to the Dade County line.
For any fish for which spearing is expressly prohibited by law (listed above).
In any body of water under the jurisdiction of the Environmental Protection, Recreation and Parks. (Possession of spearfishing equipment is prohibited in these areas, unless it is unloaded and properly stored.)
 Fishermen who catch and/or sell fish harvested by spearing are subject to the same rules and limitations that other anglers in the state are required to follow.


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> Taken from FWC's web site.
> 
> Spearing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish by bow hunting, gigging, spearfishing, or by any device used to capture a fish by piercing its body. Spearing does not include the catching or taking of a fish by a hook with hook and line gear or by snagging (snatch hooking)."
> Spearfishing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish through the instrumentality of a hand or mechanically propelled, single or multi-pronged spear or lance, barbed or barbless, operated by a person swimming at or below the surface of the water."
> ...


I have read this before. What it tells me is I just can't spear fish in these areas but I can bow fish right?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

You *may NOT* spearfish (excluding bowhunting and gigging) as described below:



I'm guessing that bowhunting and bowfishing are one and the same. I think the reasoning behind the spearing being banned around piers and such is that you would be under water and might accidentally shoot someone, VS gigging and bow fishing is done above water.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

drifterfisher said:


> You *may NOT* spearfish (excluding bowhunting and gigging) as described below:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that bowhunting and bowfishing are one and the same. I think the reasoning behind the spearing being banned around piers and such is that you would be under water and might accidentally shoot someone, VS gigging and bow fishing is done above water.


This is my take on it also.


----------



## rosco725 (Oct 15, 2008)

That's not correct my buddy found a different part that is directly speeding about bowfishing you can basically bowfishing anywhere you can walk/ anywhere on a boat he keeps the reg in his wallet that's how he gets away from doing it on the pier hell I've bowfished destin bridge an many docks


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

I am pretty sure u can't on Pickens because they consider it a firearm and u can have firearms on federal parks.... That us what I have been told but I could have been told wrong... But around the sand island u should be good


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

Cool thanks for the info!


----------

